# Two Elgin Bluebirds on ebay??...judgement day must be closer.



## Bikermaniac (Oct 18, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=282699323234





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=332416497550


----------



## kreika (Oct 18, 2017)

The og paint one. Mmm mmm good!


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## THE STIG (Oct 18, 2017)

.....dime a dozen


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 18, 2017)

Note that our bike is posted here too,  for a lot cheaper. thx @Bikermaniac 
Darcie


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2017)

I guess it's a bad time to list mine....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> I guess it's a bad time to list mine....



I'd throw it up it seems like there is always a buyer for a BB--especially original paint bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 18, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> .....dime a dozen



Dime a dozen?   I'll take one and give you $.01, you can keep the change


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

How many are known to exist??


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 18, 2017)

I know those are arguably the pinnacle of vintage bikes, but I can’t help but think of how many awesome bikes I could buy at the price they command.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> How many are known to exist??




A lot more than people think.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> A lot more than people think.



I was guessing 200 and 75 or so mostly complete originals.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> How many are known to exist??



Too many


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> A lot more than people think.





fordmike65 said:


> Too many



Kinda what thinking


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm hoping to find mine at a local garage sale


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow a 2 birds with one stone deal.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Wow a 2 birds with one stone deal.




It has to be a boulder...


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 19, 2017)

catfish said:


> I guess it's a bad time to list mine....



Can You Post a Picture Here Anyways???


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 19, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I was guessing 200 and 75 or so mostly complete originals.





They're like krate bikes!
Ha!
Just kidding, they are great bikes!


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BLUE...497550?hash=item4d6591378e:g:as4AAOSwQ1hZ5rhN


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 22, 2017)

Too expensive for a $44.95 bike...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2017)

NOW its judgement day..

https://m.ebay.com/itm/322846431382?_mwBanner=1


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> NOW its judgement day..
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/322846431382?_mwBanner=1




Nice listing. Best of luck with an over the top sale.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> NOW its judgement day..
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/322846431382?_mwBanner=1



Lol


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 25, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Ultima...323234?hash=item41d2315762:g:bUUAAOSw1QpZ52AT
> View attachment 694322
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ELGIN-BLUE...497550?hash=item4d6591378e:g:as4AAOSwQ1hZ5rhN
> View attachment 694323




The first seller is *nickinator11*, if that rings a bell I tried ringing in another thread...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> The first seller is *nickinator11*, if that rings a bell I tried ringing in another thread...



We know...


----------



## halfatruck (Oct 25, 2017)

quite the 'patina' paint job on the last one...


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> The first seller is *nickinator11*, if that rings a bell I tried ringing in another thread...




And he's selling cheaper here, just so you know.


----------

